# Bathroom stall walls - PVC?



## Chatham PenWorks (Nov 27, 2019)

I found some material from old bathroom stalls. Anyone know what it is? Looks like it might be pvc, but I’m not sure. Haven’t seen it in this color before (some dark blue as well). The pvc blanks I have are unfortunately in a place I can’t get to right now to compare. Would prefer confirmation, before I go cutting into blanks. I’ll probably slice off a piece and see how it drills/turns next week, in any case. 
T




hanks


----------



## FGarbrecht (Nov 27, 2019)

eeeewwww....


----------



## MRDucks2 (Nov 27, 2019)

I am sure there are some made out of pvc type material but I recall some of the original solid type stall walls and doors being advertised as “graffiti proof” and I believe they may have been made of UHMW type material. 

Most of the uncut panels had a stamp near one corner, on one side.


----------



## PBorowick (Nov 27, 2019)

Most likely they are HDPE and UHMW is a possibility also.


----------



## MRDucks2 (Nov 27, 2019)

You could make a lot of stable casting molds out of that.


----------



## Chatham PenWorks (Nov 27, 2019)

That’s the other stuff I was thinking of, but for the life of me couldn’t think of what it was called. Thanks guys.


----------



## Chatham PenWorks (Nov 27, 2019)

MRDucks2 said:


> You could make a lot of stable casting molds out of that.


As thick as this stuff is, they’d be bombproof molds.


----------



## Dalecamino (Nov 27, 2019)

Looks like the Drain Pipe material they made pens out of years ago. I haven't seen any in a long time.
Cut it up, and make a pen!


----------



## Chatham PenWorks (Nov 27, 2019)

Dalecamino said:


> Looks like the Drain Pipe material they made pens out of years ago. I haven't seen any in a long time.
> Cut it up, and make a pen!


Those blanks are exactly why I was thinking pvc.


----------



## 1080Wayne (Nov 28, 2019)

It doesn`t matter much which of those three materials it is , a pen barrel made from it will have two attributes . It will have fairly low gloss , and will not crack if you step on it . May not write well in the shower though .


----------



## Dieseldoc (Nov 28, 2019)

This looks like the stuff I installed in bath room several years  ago. I t's  a  Acrylic panels that is softer then Corian more lite Flexstone.

The material was used to make several std  Slim line pen and pencil kits which were for  wife for my wife buddy's  in the ER room.
From what I remembered it would hold a polish and would show scratches due to being soft material.

Give it a try. lets us know the results


----------

